# Fish People.



## Millie & Daisy (Mar 7, 2015)

Before rats (so, I guess up until a week ago) I was a hardcore fish enthusiast. Still am, but I've cooled off a little since I've had to discontinue keeping fish in the big tank while in college. I raised fancy goldfish for a while, and rescued a few feeder goldfish that got huge. One of the oldest we had is about 10 months old and is appropriately nicknamed "Big Gold." Big Gold got to be about eight inches long, and we released him into our friend's goldfish/koi pond last week. Since my parents are moving and can't keep up the big tank while I'm in college, I'm putting a temporary hold on most fish activities. Though, I still do enjoy it quite a lot. I also have a betta that is pretty ancient. Where are all my fish people?


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I like fish they're pretty and all but I have never been really enthusiastic about owning any. We had some when I was younger but the tank sprung a leak and then I honestly have no clue what happened to them.


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

I love bettas! They're the only kind of fish I've ever kept as I'm very intimidated by all the different components it takes to maintain a larger aquarium. I just wouldn't want to screw anything up and it seems like there isn't really any room for error. But I've kept bettas for years because I feel confident that I know all their care requirements. I also just love them in general, so beautiful! And have so much spunk. I haven't had one since my last boy, Clifford, died. I had him for almost five years and don't know if I'm ready to get another one yet. I know I made that mistake with trying to move on too fast when my previous ratties died. Anyways, yeah I love bettas and someday might be brave enough to venture outside of my comfort zone without going paranoid


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I was running 5 tanks at one point. My largest was a 46gl bowfront high light planted setup. I have kept only freshwater, but have done species tanks (shell dwelling cichlids) and planted community tanks. I had a bristlenose catfish that lived about 8-9 years and an angelfish that lived about 6. I love fish, but just don't have the time for a tank right now. One day I'd like to setup a 75 gl discus or rainbowfish tank.

Right now I'm heavily into reptiles, so for right now, that has all my attention, but nothing compares to a nice planted setup for beauty. If you've never kept corydoras catfish (cories) or dwarf neon rainbowfish (praecox) check them out. They are some of my favorites, along with harlequin rasboras and cherry barbs.


----------



## Shelterkat (Feb 28, 2015)

I have a 12 gallon with 2 Mickey Mouse platys, 2 Dalmatian mollies, a swordtail, a guppy, and 2 porthole livebearers. My bristlenose catfish lived many years but when he died I relied on the snails to clean the tank and they do a better job! Prior I had two "carnival prize" goldfish. They got huge and one went to a fish store that put him in a 125 gallon tank..boy was he happy! The other stayed with me until he died because he was blind. I've had bettas in the past and think they are very beautiful.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

I've had fish off and on. I used to have mollies, but the fact they reproduced like crazy (inexperienced and pet store employee did not sex them correctly, so I ended up with a male and female), and were essentially swimming food dumpsters turned me off of them. I now keep ram cichlids. Cichlids are definitely among the gladiators of the fish world, but a majority get way too big for what I can keep at the moment. Rams tend to stay smaller, are less aggressive, and for some reason I think they're pretty cute. I have a 10g with 2 Bolivian Rams, 1 German Blue Ram, 1 Oto, and 2 cherry shrimp. 

Here's what they look like:
Bolivian Ram:








German Blue Ram:


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

My roommate and I keep goldfish and koi and we love our splashy babies


----------



## Wieju (Jan 25, 2015)

I had a tank about 10-ish years ago. Loved looking at the fish but cleaning the tank was definitely not my favourite thing ever.
I did manage to find an old picture of my tank


----------



## Shine (Feb 20, 2015)

I used to think I was a fish enthusiast, but I got really discouraged when I accidentally killed my favourite fish (he was a one-eyed black moore, and his name was Popeye), so I don't think I want to try keeping anymore.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Shine said:


> I used to think I was a fish enthusiast, but I got really discouraged when I accidentally killed my favourite fish (he was a one-eyed black moore, and his name was Popeye), so I don't think I want to try keeping anymore.


It's hard to lose your favorite. ..when I lost eva I thought I'd never want a shubie again...then I found Van Gough


----------

